# Keys info



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey guys, Ima be making a day trip to the keys Tuesday, winds look like they will lay down. I don’t have my boat with me and will be kayaking. Any advice for kayak fishing islamorada? Or really any other areas but I was thinking of focusing there. Live bait or artificial, I only have my inshore gear and a fly rod but more than willing to get a bigger rod to fish hawks channel if it makes sense and it safe.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

ngarcia11892 said:


> Hey guys, Ima be making a day trip to the keys Tuesday, winds look like they will lay down. I don’t have my boat with me and will be kayaking. Any advice for kayak fishing islamorada? Or really any other areas but I was thinking of focusing there. Live bait or artificial, I only have my inshore gear and a fly rod but more than willing to get a bigger rod to fish hawks channel if it makes sense and it safe.


Check out Key West Kayak Fishing on YouTube. I think that he just moved up from Key West to the Islamorada area. He posts fishing reports almost daily! Have fun!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Hawks channel is okay. But there are patch reefs on both sides of hawks channel. Drop in at Harry Harris or Channel 2/channel 5 bridges. I camped lil rabbit key last week and a couple gentlemen parked their car at the side of whale harbor and paddles a canoe and camped out at lil rabbit. Bayside you’ll have to figure it out. Lots of islands and flats.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

just a little FYI the weekends are pretty sketchy. I went out today on my paddle board in Islamorada. Boat ran down the edge I was going to fish and came pretty close. The other picture is a boat that I watch run on top of the flat(I ended up paddling over to help push) top picture is a boat idling around the flat I’m fishing. Lol. Be careful is all I’m saying.


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

Man Thats crappy! Im going on Tuesday so hopefully it’s not that bad but we will keep our eyes open


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 195626
> 
> View attachment 195627
> 
> ...


It’s stuff like that that finally convinced me to GTF out of the Keys. Weekends are nuts with the Miami crowd that just wants to run around and party. I have seen googans leave a channel and run up on a flat that Stevie Wonder could see. I’ve seen idiots run across a flat, cutting a prop scar, cross a good channel, and continue onto the flat on the other side. Where were they heading? Holiday Isle Sandbar. Watching the PWC crowd tear shit up will drive you to drink. It is better during the week, but a shadow of its former self.


----------

